# Turqouise Rainbows and Multies in a 29 gallon?



## truejeepers (Apr 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever kept Tourqouise Rainbows and a pair of multies in a 29 gallon ?

If so how many Rainbows to school properly?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

6 rainbows.

I saw a few people doing multis and rainbows. Both are doing great.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the scientific name for rainbows? I'd like to research them to find out more about their requirements and behaviors.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is this the one you are thinking of?
Melanotaenia lacustris, Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish, Turquoise Rainbow Fish
So many rainbows!


----------



## truejeepers (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know the latin name. just that they are spelled Rainbowfish with no space.


----------



## truejeepers (Apr 6, 2008)

Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish is the varity i want. The coloration in person is stunning. The computer shots look bad though.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

"The Turquoise Rainbow Fish is relatively easy to care for. They can withstand a wide range of temperatures, but should be kept in water in a range between 68 and 76 degrees Fahrenheit. The pH level of their water should be slightly alkaline, with a range between seven and eight. Min tank size 20g keep 2 females per male." Yep it seems a reasonable dither fish for multies
(bit big though at 4") ?
I use zebra and pearl danios but then each to their own. :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have multies and rainbows and they get on fine.


----------



## truejeepers (Apr 6, 2008)

I appreciate the help.

thank you


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

How about the spawning behaviour, how do you prevent the Rainbow babies to be eaten by the Multies?!?

I wasn't aware that you could keep them together. Hrm... I'll do some reading into this.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I always thought the Rainbows, if given an environment according to their own needs, needed more swimming room than a 29G. And plants for cover. I know a lot of people use them successfully as "top swimmers" with Malawi, so they are compatible.


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

rainbow babies are sooooooo tiny, dont worry about tryingf to breed them in that tank


----------

